# [Catalyst Host] 35% off all plans. KVM starting at $6.50/m, OpenVZ @ $5.19/m.



## jarland (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! It’s time to do what we love: make an offer.

Let me just be real with you here for a second. I’m really proud of our KVM line. I love the raw power of our first KVM node. I’ve said it many times before, that I demand each step we take be better than the one before it. We had talked about SSD cache and the positives/negatives for quite some time before we decided to make the jump. The result? An even larger buffer between clients to ensure that the average (or even far above it) negative scenario will not leave any client without adequate service.

Allow me one more moment of straight talk here. I know that our KVM line is more expensive than we’ve been known for in the past. I’m darn proud of it. Why? Because our success is your success. If we profit enough to expand our business and continue providing the same level of service and support, we know that you’ll always be proud that you chose Catalyst and we know that we’ll always be proud of the product we put out.

OpenVZ Node Specs:

2x E5-2620

8x 7200 RPM SATA @ RAID10 on LSI 9260-8i w/BBU & cache

1Gbps network

KVM Node Specs:

2x E5-2620

6x 7200 RPM SATA @ RAID10 + 2x SSD @ RAID1 for cache on Adaptec 7805Q w/MaxCache

1Gbps network

I’d like to offer 35% off our KVM and OpenVZ services. We are also offering a 48 hour money back guarantee for anyone using this promo.

*Catalyst Host *​

*35% Off* any of our *OpenVZ or KVM Plans* for LIFE* [VPSB35]*​
*EACH PLAN COMES WITH*

- SolusVM Control Panel

- Free DNS Hosting

- Weekly Off Site Backup

- Instant Setup

- 1Gbps Fair Share Port

- 48 Hour Money Back Guarantee

Test IP: http://192.211.54.101/test/

*Tall KVM*

- RAM: 256MB

- Cores: 1 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 15GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache

- 1 TB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price: *$10.00/month *$6.50/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

------------------------------------------------------

*Grande KVM*

- RAM: 512MB

- Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 30GB RAID10 SAS Storage with SSD Cache

- 2 TB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price:* $20.00/month *$13.00/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

--------------------------------------------------------

*Venti KVM*

- RAM: 1024MB

- Cores: 3 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 60GB RAID10 SAS Storage with SSD Cache

- 3 TB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price:* $30.00/month *$19.50/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

--------------------------------------------------------

*Trenta KVM*

- RAM: 2048MB

- Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 120GB RAID10 SAS Storage with SSD Cache

- 4 TB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price:* $50.00/month *$30.00/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

--------------------------------------------------------

*Tall OpenVZ*

- RAM: 256MB

- vSwap: 128MB

- Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 30GB RAID10 Storage with SSD Cache

- 600 GB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price: *$7.99/month *$5.19/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

------------------------------------------------------

*Grande OpenVZ*

- RAM: 512MB

- vSwap: 256MB

- Cores: 2 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 40GB RAID10 Storage

- 800GB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price:* $10.99/month *$7.14/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

--------------------------------------------------------

*Venti OpenVZ*

- RAM: 1024MB

- vSwap: 512MB

- Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 50GB RAID10 Storage

- 1 TB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price:* $12.99/month *$8.44/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

--------------------------------------------------------

*Trenta OpenVZ*

- RAM: 2048MB

- vSwap: 512MB

- Cores: 4 CPU Core @ 2.0GHz+

- 60GB RAID10 Storage

- 2 TB Bandwidth

- 1 IPv4 Address

*Price:* $15.99/month *$10.39/month **ORDER NOW*(VPSB35) 35% for LIFE

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## notFound (Jun 28, 2013)

I can vouch for Catalyst, performance on the KVM node is awesome. As Jarland once said, click order now and think later. ;-)


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

I know these guys and they are really good. The KVM node has excelent specifications, and SSD caching is done using a high end Adaptec controller (no corner cutting with software solutions). We work with similar nodes as well so I can  vouch for the performance and quality that you will get if you sign up with these guys. What about customer service? Well, we have developed a friendship with these guys over time and they value honesty and integrity above all else. Catalyst Host is a solid vps provider.


----------



## wdq (Jun 28, 2013)

I've had several Catalyst Host VPS's for quite a few months now and their performance continues to be amazing.


----------



## Mun (Jun 28, 2013)

ITS A PARTY


----------



## sv01 (Jun 29, 2013)

how much for additional cPanel ? and IP


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 29, 2013)

You will have to purchase your own cPanel license (available at buycpanel.com or licensepal.com).  We charge 1 dollar per IP.  

Thanks to everyone who's supported us this long!


----------



## jarland (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd like to invite any of our clients or anyone else to join us in a Minecraft server that we set up for ourselves and for friends/clients. Address in my signature. Every now and then someone asks if we have an IRC channel that we use. Nope, we have this 

This also celebrates our new stance on Minecraft servers at Catalyst. Vanilla or Bukkit with light plugins will be allowed now. Our AUP will later reflect this.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 2, 2013)

*@**jarland* you've just tempted me to try Minecraft  I might do it later this week  As usual, you guys are great!


----------



## wdq (Jul 2, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> *@jarland* you've just tempted me to try Minecraft  I might do it later this week  As usual, you guys are great!


Be prepared to get hooked on it.


----------



## clarity (Jul 19, 2013)

How is the OpenVZ performance here?


----------



## ConnerCG (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been with CH for 8 months for OVZ and with them for KVM since that launch, and loving every minute of it, their service is like your favorite toy, you know, the one you always go to, the one you always want to play out all your toys (vps') in the box?

Performance is consistant and just about slays every VPS I have idle, use, or screw off with trying new things, none of them can *consistently* post 30MB/s to WA, CA and DC and the cores just crush code and spit it out.


[[email protected] ~]# sh bench.sh
CPU model :  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 0 @ 2.00GHz
Number of cores : 4
CPU frequency :  2000.122 MHz
Total amount of ram : 2048 MB
Total amount of swap : 512 MB
System uptime :   89 days, 14:53,
Download speed from CacheFly: 45.9MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 39.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 109MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 7.79MB/s
Download speed from i3d.net, NL: 4.05MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 10.5MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 6.17MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 30.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 31.9MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 37.4MB/s
I/O speed :  145 MB/s
I owe these guys a proper review (soon), and in the mean time, this meme properly conveys my feelings when I see one of their offers.


----------



## MiguelQ (Jul 19, 2013)

Is it SATA or SAS? :wacko:


----------



## clarity (Jul 19, 2013)

@ConnerCG Is that the $7 special they were running?


----------



## happel (Jul 19, 2013)

@ConnerCG zpanel??!


----------



## jarland (Jul 19, 2013)

MiguelQ said:


> Is it SATA or SAS? :wacko:


We use SATA drives. In our OpenVZ nodes there are two possible scenarios:

4x 7200RPM enterprise SATA @ RAID10 on LSI 9260-4i

8x 7200RPM enterprise SATA @ RAID10 on LSI 9260-8i

On our KVM and currently planned for any future OpenVZ nodes:

6x 7200 RPM SATA @ RAID10 + 2x SSD @ RAID1 for cache on Adaptec 7805Q w/MaxCache

We strive to monitor the nodes actively rather than simply be notified by our automation. Although that automation is there as a backup plan.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> How is the OpenVZ performance here?



To answer your question (by the way I'm currently just as Catalyst employee and not a forum moderator) feel free to take a look at the reviews we have out there (@Mun did link to a few and you can find several here and just around).  I will leave this here however: http://serverbear.com/9805/catalysthost (click on the Benchmark tab).  

In case anyone's wondering, our node statistics are publicly posted at http://catadev.com and also nodeping (https://nodeping.com/reports/status/O9RTEY2VWH ), and (you can probably ask anyone) we focus heavily on transparency.  

I'm not really trying to toot my own horn here, but just show you who we are and what we are able to provide.  I mean come on, we're not selling a product but a service, and our client's continual success directly correlates to our own success.  Therefore, we try to do what we can to help out (with proper reasoning of course) and always try to help find a solution that works for you (even if it means losing a client to another service).


----------



## ConnerCG (Jul 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> @ConnerCG Is that the $7 special they were running?


Yes, it's the $7 special -- glad I got in!


----------



## ConnerCG (Jul 20, 2013)

happel said:


> @ConnerCG zpanel??!


It's worked for me, and I've patched all the outstanding 'known' issues.

Now that Webuzo has gotten it together in 2.1.1, cause 2.1.0 was hosed with PHP 5.3 modules not enable and or not loaded, exim kept shutting down, dovecot was drinking on the job and passing out and wouldn't restart...  nginx and backups were added in 2.1.1 and so far everything works as advertised.

Don't matter in the end -- Powered by Catalyst Host


----------



## clarity (Jul 20, 2013)

ConnerCG said:


> Yes, it's the $7 special -- glad I got in!


I wish they could/would do it again.


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I wish they could/would do it again.


Open a ticket and ask Ryan what promo options he might be willing to throw at you 

No guarantees on what he'll offer you, but he'll be as fair as he can.


----------



## ryanarp (Jul 21, 2013)

dclardy said:


> I wish they could/would do it again.


Keep watching, we are going to do a pretty nice promo this week.


----------

